# Any cream I can use for a pulled muscle?



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi! Any cream or ointment out there that's safe to use? Normally I'd use Voltaren or similar but I can't seem to find any of the leaflets that come with the tubes so don't know whether they're safe to use in pg!!
Have pulled a shoulder and can't raise my arm...am in really bad pain!! 
Thanks!
X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bikergirl,

Sorry to hear about shoulder; ouch   Not what you need when 17 weeks pregnant   Can't believe how far along you are already 

Paracetamol at full dose for a few days should help. Usual advice is to steer clear of NSAIDs when pregnanct so none of the creams are licensed to use in pregnancy and to be honest are best avoided. Heat application might help to ease things but if you've pulled it badly I'd get to Doctor and ask for physio referral (or however things work out with you to go see someone about it  )

Get well soon
Maz xxx


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Maz
I really thought as much but thought I'd check with you.
I lifted M badly today and think that's what did it. I'll call my physio tomorrow morning and check when he can see me. Just thought of maybe easing it a little in the meantime. Can't find my hot water bottle...frankly the thought of it in this heat is pretty scary so deep down I guess I dont WANT to find it! heehee!
I won't bother with paracetamol as I know it prob won't even touch the pain and don't want to take it for nothing though if I feel worse in the night it's an option. 
Thanks for replying so quickly! You're a star!
X


----------

